# the new Behr paint vs Ben Moore or SW



## PatsPainting

anotherpainter said:


> I use BM all the time (weekly at least). Just tried Behr. Hated it. Poor coverage on whites.
> Decent coverage on colors. Won't ever use the whites again under any circumstance


What if the customer was a really hot chic with big zonkers and asked you to paint her bedroom ceiling with Behr white?

Pat


----------



## ToolNut

I think the most important thing in your post was " I trust BM". I used Be$% last week (at HO insistence) if there are improvements they are well hidden.


----------



## PaintRep

BM and SW reliable products. Behr is like pancake batter, and doesn't result in the nicest finish. SW's HGTV a good value, also ProMar 200 0 VOC if you can get a contractor's discount.


----------



## JTemple

Evie said:


> Thanks for Greetings and reply! Was at HD in Waltham last week, and got into discussion with store manager when opening up account there about Behr's quality. He said it was recently greatly improved and even better than BM.
> 
> A painting contractor I work with told me the same thing-that the new Behr has more cover than BM, and of course, it saves him money.
> 
> I'm changing color often in their homes, and need reliable opinions on the paint, in terms of cover, finish, washability, how it applies, adheres and low splatter.
> 
> My company image is high end and I don't want to mess around with paint. I trust the outcome of BM, so unless I get more info from more sources, I'm sticking with Ben Moore. Also, my company name is Moore Home Staging and Design, so it fits.
> 
> Thanks for the question, Hmbldr!


What I do know is BM really do stand by their products! The samed can not be said for Behr. I never use untested product on a contract. I stick to what has always worked well. Testing is what my house is for. :laughing:


----------



## painter325

Behr ultra premium plus enamel is alright. It's one of the better Behr paints. I rarely use Behr, but the homeowner supplied it and the finish turned out fine. The odor wasn't bad. No problems with cutting and rolling it. I use SW paints the most. SW SuperPaint is pretty good. It's a paint and primer in one. Promar 200 zero VOC is good too and costs less than SuperPaint. I have used BM Ben with good results. It's another paint and primer combo.


----------



## JackP23

pghsteve said:


> I agree with Dan. I'm an ex SW rep, and I often use non-SW paints. BM is not big in my area, but is well respected. We see SW, PPG, and ICI. All have great products at the top of their line, all have poor products at the bottom. It's not as simple as one mfg name being across the board better than another.
> Also, there is more to paint quality than covering. You have to consider wet hide, dry hide, washability, burnish resistance (based off of the quality of latex, fillers, and particle grind), ability to touch up, etc.
> All that being said, I buy paint from multiple sources.... Lowes and Home Depot will never be those sources. I'm in there all the time, but never, ever for paint.
> One final thought, the whole "primer in the paint" concept is such a ridiculous gimmick. All latex's self prime, but none do as well as a primer topped with a quality topcoat. Primer isn't something you "mix in", it's a whole animal of it's own, and the qualities and uses of primers vary just as much as do topcoats. It's a marketing gimmick for uneducated buyers, avoid it.
> 
> Good luck!


I'm not a fan of primer/paint. But I am getting PRIMED for the super bowl!!!!!:clap:


----------



## ToolNut

painter325 said:


> Behr ultra premium plus enamel is alright. It's one of the better Behr paints. I rarely use Behr, but the homeowner supplied it and the finish turned out fine. The odor wasn't bad. No problems with cutting and rolling it. I use SW paints the most. SW SuperPaint is pretty good. It's a paint and primer in one. Promar 200 zero VOC is good too and costs less than SuperPaint. I have used BM Ben with good results. It's another paint and primer combo.


Your really just trying to get the argument started aren't you?


----------



## painter325

Not interested in arguing with anyone. Just sharing my experience using the paints I mentioned. Take it as you will.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

I +1 pm 200


----------



## CraftPro

Dan_Watson said:


> Behr ultimate premium or whatever it is called is the same price as I pay for BM Regal. It wouldnt save me any money. And for now, I hate the idea of using it. HD and LOWES have a place, and I go there a lot, but for paint, I prefer my local store where they know me and take care of me.


My thoughts exactly. I go to the big guys (Home Depot, Lowes) for big orders of lumber or drywall. I shop local for paint because they take care of me and I'm a B.Moore guy. I think huge corporations like Home Depot are going to do their best to get Behr to make their paint as cheap as possible. I've never heard of Behr covering better than Benjamin Moore. I stick with BM from my local paint store, I usually use Regal Select (or Aura if homeowner wants to pay for it) and I've never been disappointed. I used Behr once and it was thin, did not cover well, and is just a bad product in my limited experience with it. Just my opinion.


----------



## ToolNut

PLus if you have a problem and you go back to the paint store you can talk to someone who knows something about paint, not someone who was selling flowers last week.


----------

